
Apple is dropping imagination GPUs from A-series Chips - vivekchandsrc
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-imagntn-tchnlgs-apple-idUSKBN1750HR
======
snaky
And Apple holds an 8 percent of Imagination's shares.

